# The tale of a craigslist spammer and some mice



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Ages ago I posted an ad on craigslist looking for some breeder mice with a good health history and pedigrees. I wasn't really expecting real replies but I figured it was worth a shot anyway. I had almost completely forgotten about the post when someone emailed me saying she had two mice that someone forced her to take and she wasn't sure of their genders but she thought that one was female and one was male. She also said there used to be three of the mice, but she didn't realize one was dead. I wasn't interested in the mice, but I was going to take them anyway since the person clearly didn't want them. So I sent a response email telling her I'd take them and then I never heard back from that email. However, later I posted three craigslist ads for other things (looking for pet/breeder rats, rehoming my boy degus, selling an old hamster cage that I have no plans for using anymore) and she responded to all of them each time I would renew the post. She said things like: "I have two mice," "I have two mice for rehoming," " I have two mice and a cage for $85," "I have one mouse that needs a home," "I have one mouse. please take it"

I'm not sure what she did with the second mouse.. but it concerns me.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I would definitely be concerned myself. Craigslist is such a crapshoot. I have met some awesome folks on there: One of my best mouse-friends who got me involved in the online mouse community and has greatly augmented my lines (Candycorn, I'm talking about YOU lol). Also, a great pet-adopter who works at a research lab and scores me all sorts of used laboratory books, bins, water bottles and special feed. But then I've also met a weird guy who wanted a texel mouse so he could wash, style and cut its hair (a terrible idea). Also a lady who said, "GIMME THESE MICE BC MY ENEMIES HAVE A FAKE ANIMAL RESCUE & THEY WILL TAKE THEM FROM YOU AND FORCE THEM TO BREED SO THERE BABIES CAN BE EATED BY SNAKES & PEOPLE WILL PUT SOAP IN THERE EYES IN A LABORATORY". And the one time I adopted a mouse from someone on Craigslist (a lovely chocolate pied fuzzy)? It was 101 degrees out that day. I traveled 45 minutes by bus to pick him up. Met the lady at a grocery store. She had been shopping all day and during that day she had been carrying the mouse around. In a plastic peanut butter jar that had a few holes poked in the lid. A plastic jar that she had had in her purse for several hours. On a 100+ degree day. He was totally unresponsive and she just poured him out of the jar into my carrier like he was a dead thing :'( There was no adoption fee and I thought, if I can't do anything else, I will at least take him home and humanely end his misery. But he revived after I rushed him to a nearby McDonald's and got some water, french fries and air conditioning into him. So I would definitely be wary of Craigslisters, but keep an open mind.

Also, what the hell kinda mouse cage was she offering that she thought was worth $85?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, $85 is nothing. I had a local CLer who was trying to sell mice for like $250, but then sent me photos of some chinchillas, and when I found out that they were selling both the mice AND the chinchillas, it turned out the mice really were $250, and the chinchilla group was well over $1000. She said they were really tough mice, and we all just kept joking that they must be hardcore ninja mice to be worth that.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

I had a lady try to sell me tailess mice... They were shrews lol 
But on a happy note I met one of the members here on CL and got my girlies from her


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Laigaie said:


> Oh, $85 is nothing. I had a local CLer who was trying to sell mice for like $250, but then sent me photos of some chinchillas, and when I found out that they were selling both the mice AND the chinchillas, it turned out the mice really were $250, and the chinchilla group was well over $1000. She said they were really tough mice, and we all just kept joking that they must be hardcore ninja mice to be worth that.


That's crazy. lol


----------

